# Surge...Did anybody see one?



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

It's official

Uber jumped the surge

It's over!


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

i got a few 4.9 surges.


----------



## UberNewbie99 (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw a surge of 8.7 but the highest one I personally got was 4.5.


----------



## Chu (Jan 1, 2015)

i'v seen 2.4, for about 10 min. but i was coming back from 10$ and 30 min route.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I saw up to 8.5. Best one I got was 3.0, for two short trips of course. 

I don't understand the surge algorithm at all. I was smack in the middle of a 5.7 surge zone that simply disappeared. The 8.5 briefly changed to a 1 point something before going "yellow." Shouldn't there be some sort of gradual ramping up and down?


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

We had it up to 8.6x here in Phoenix. From about 12:15am-3am it would vary but was usually 4.2-6.5x.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

i didn't get any. not a one. and i drove all night. i saw them on the map, but they were all far away. and we all know not to surge chase. the 8.7 was way out in Rancho Cucamonga, that's like 45 miles away. if we'd all been forwarned, maybe we'd drove there before the surge. by the end, i made a normal saturday night's pay on NYE, in los angeles. also, those scare tactic emails that Uber sent all the riders about how to avoid surge prices on NYE was bullshit. riders have told me that they all took cabs because they were scared off by the emails. i received it too and i was shocked when i read it.


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't remember when was the last time I got a surge job
We get ****ed guys by uber
They make us go buying new cars so we can work with it sudice us in the beginning of the work with a lot of surge then they take it away
And if u combare what you was makings like 7 months ago
And now in the same amount of work hours
It's not even half!
& u stuck with your new car payment and insurance
And gas
Uber made billions of dollars
Then they ****ed us up


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

wolf said:


> I don't remember when was the last time I got a surge job
> We get ****ed guys by uber
> They make us go buying new cars so we can work with it sudice us in the beginning of the work with a lot of surge then they take it away
> And if u combare what you was makings like 7 months ago
> ...


Please dont be soo shabby
Travis loves us


----------

